# Ονομασίες προϊστορικών ζώων



## AoratiMelani (Apr 19, 2010)

Όπως ξέρετε συχνά μεταφράζω βιβλία που αφορούν προϊστορία. Ξεκίνησα αυτές τις μεταφράσεις από το Σαββάλα (τώρα συνεργάζομαι με τη Susaeta), όπου έχουν δικό τους επιστημονικό επιμελητή, έναν συνάδελφο βιολόγο που έχει συνεργαστεί και στη μετάφραση της Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα, τον Δήμο Αυγερινό. Ήδη είχαν μεταφράσει αρκετά τέτοια βιβλία και είχαν μια "γραμμή", την οποία ακολουθούσα, και την οποία ακολουθώ ακόμη στα περισσότερα επειδή η επιχειρηματολογία του Δήμου για τις αποδώσεις με έβρισκε σύμφωνη. Για ορισμένα άλλα πάλι δεν έχω βρει δόκιμη πηγή και δεν είμαι σίγουρη πώς να τα αποδίδω. Θέλω την άποψή σας για ορισμένα από αυτά.

*Giganotosaurus: *το αποδίδαμε Γιγανοτιόσαυρος ("γιγάντιο νότιο ερπετό"). Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο δεν το αποδίδαμε Γιγανοτόσαυρος, δεν έκατσα να το σκεφτώ πολύ ομολογώ. Το Γιγανοτιόσαυρος μου φάνηκε πιο εύηχο αλλά και πιο λογικό: μια σαύρα που ζει στη δύση δε θα την πεις "δυσόσαυρα" αλλά "δυτικόσαυρα", θα μετατρέψεις δηλαδή το ουσιαστικό σε επίθετο, οπότε μου φάνηκε λογικό η σαύρα που ζει στο νότο να είναι "νοτιόσαυρα" και όχι "νοτόσαυρα". 

*Brachiosaurus:* το αποδίδαμε Βραχιονόσαυρος επειδή η ετυμολογία είναι από το "βραχίων", παρόλο που οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες και άλλες πηγές τον αναφέρουν Βραχιόσαυρο. Θεωρώ το Βραχιονόσαυρος πιο σωστό, και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. (ένα προβληματάκι που μπορεί να προκύψει εδώ είναι τι θα κάνουμε αν κάποιος ανακαλύψει ένα δεινόσαυρο και τον ονομάσει Brachionosaurus  ). 

*Phorusrhacos*: χρησιμοποιώ το Φοροραχός επειδή το έχει η εγκυκλοπαίδεια Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί το αποδίδουν έτσι, δεν είμαι σίγουρη για την ετυμολογία. Στο διαδίκτυο γενικά αναφέρεται ως ετυμολογία το "φέρων ράκη" αλλά δεν έχω μπορέσει να το επιβεβαιώσω από αξιόπιστη πηγή, γι' αυτό δεν αποτόλμησα ποτέ το "Φοροράκος" που το βρίσκω καλύτερο. 

*Diatryma:* χρησιμοποιώ το Διάτρυμα επειδή το έχει η εγκυκλοπαίδεια Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα. Στο διαδίκτυο γενικά αναφέρεται ως ετυμολογία το "διατρέω" αλλά ούτε αυτό μπόρεσα να το επιβεβαιώσω από αξιόπιστη πηγή, γι' αυτό και δεν το άλλαξα ποτέ σε "Διάτρημα". Μου κάνει εντύπωση βέβαια η ορθογραφία με "υ" αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο βέβαιη ότι πρόκειται για λάθος, ίσως το λάθος να είναι όλων εκείνων που λένε ότι προέρχεται από το "διατρέω". 

Για τα δύο τελευταία (τεράστια εδαφόβια αρπακτικά πτηνά), το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ανακαλύφθηκαν πριν πολλάάάά χρόνια και στάθηκε αδύνατον να βρω το original paper των ερευνητών που τα ονόμασαν ώστε να είμαι σίγουρη για την ετυμολογία (άσε που ειδικά το Phorusrhacos αναφέρεται με διάφορες ορθογραφίες και ο ίδιος ο Ameghino που το βάφτισε την άλλαξε κάνα δυο φορές). Αν έχετε κάποια πρόταση θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας.

*Pareiasaurus* και άλλα (*α* ή *ο*;): το θέμα μου εδώ είναι αν πρέπει να το αποδώσω Παρειάσαυρο ή Παρειόσαυρο. Η επιμελήτρια προτείνει το δεύτερο επειδή έτσι είναι ο ελληνικός τρόπος σύνθεσης. Εγώ μέχρις στιγμής ακολουθούσα τον πρώτο, γιατί δεν έβρισκα απαραίτητο να το αλλάξω. Επειδή όμως δεν είμαι φιλόλογος θέλω τη γνώμη των πιο ειδικών στο θέμα.
Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις συναντάμε πολλές, Ultrasaurus (Ουλτράσαυρος ή Ουλτρόσαυρος;), Muttaburrasaurus (Μουταμπουράσαυρος ή Μπουραμπουρόσαυρος; - Μουταμπούρα είναι μια περιοχή της Αυστραλίας, για όσους έχουν απορία) και άλλα, οπότε θέλουμε γενικό μπούσουλα.

Αυτά για τώρα, μπορεί να επανέλθω με περισσότερα.

ΕΔΙΤ: επικοινώνησα και με μια συνάδελφο στο Μουσείο Γουλανδρή, τη Μαρία Δημάκη, για να μου πει τη γνώμη της. Τα θέματα που αφορούν τη γλώσσα βέβαια δεν είναι το αντικείμενό της, περισσότερο ελπίζω μήπως ξέρει κάτι για τα ονόματα των δύο πουλιών.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Τρίβω τα χέρια μου. Πολύ ψωμί και πολλές προκλήσεις εδώ, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να τα δω με ρέγουλα αυτό το διήμερο (άλλα τρεχάματα) και κάποια πρέπει να τα αφήσουμε να κατακαθίσουν καλά, όπως τις διορθώσεις (Γιγανοτιόσαυρος, Βραχιονόσαυρος). Νομίζω ότι είμαι έτοιμος να συμφωνήσω για τον Παρειόσαυρο, εκεί είχα καταλήξει κι εγώ σε κάποιες προτάσεις για άλλα ονόματα.

Ένα ένα, λοιπόν:
*Phorusrhacos* ή *Phorosrhacos*
Από βιβλίο:
«is known to science as Phororhacos (phor, "thief"; rhakos, "tattered garment")»

Από λεξικό:
Century Dictionary
1. New Latin, from Greek φώρ, thief, + ῤάκος, rag.

Οπότε: Φωροράκος; 

*diatryma*
the prehistoric bird we now know as Gastornis used to be called Diatryma (Greek for "canoe"). The reason traces back to the relative popularity of two paleontologists. The famous Edward Drinker Cope coined the name Diatryma in the late 19th century, not knowing that a more obscure fossil hunter, Gaston Plante, had bestowed his own name a couple of decades earlier. With true paleontological fairness, the name has now reverted back to Gastornis, confusing generations of schoolchildren.

Κανό, μονόξυλο, ήταν το *διάτρημα*. (Τι περιμένεις από έναν _Drinker_ Cope;) Οπότε το διορθώνεις ή αφήνεις το «υ» να διαιωνίζει το λάθος και στα ελληνικά; Πάνω εκεί επιστρέφουμε στον βραχιονόσαυρο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Αφού διαπίστωσα ότι πολλοί αναπόφευκτα μπερδεύουν τον _Giganotosaurus_ με τον _Gigantosaurus_, που υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε και μια γερή δόση από γιγαντόσαυρους της Αργεντινής, εγώ προτείνω, αν είναι να το φέρουμε το ζώο στα καθ' ημάς, να το κάνουμε _γιγαντονοτιόσαυρο_. Ας αφήσουμε το σκέτο «γιγα» για τα γιγαχέρτς κ.τ.ό. (όπου γίγα = 1 δισ.).


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2010)

Τέλος, θα συμφωνήσω με τον *βραχιονόσαυρο* και θα κομίσω το σχηματισμό _brachiocephalic = βραχιονοκεφαλικός_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 21, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω πώς να σε ευχαριστήσω για το χρονο που αφιέρωσες. 
Θα μπορούσες να μου πεις σε ποιο βιβλίο ακριβώς βρήκες το «is known to science as Phororhacos (phor, "thief"; rhakos, "tattered garment")», για να μπορώ να το αναφέρω;

Δέχομαι μετά χαράς το Φωροράκος και το Διάτρημα και χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε στον Βραχιονόσαυρο.

Η πρόταση του Γιγαντονοτιόσαυρου μου αρέσει, αλλά με κάνει να αισθάνομαι αμηχανία για κάποιον απροσδιόριστο λόγο. 
Ίσως επειδή σημαίνει ότι από εδώ και πέρα κάθε ζουλάπι που η ονομασία του έχει μέσα το συνθετικό "giga" θα πρέπει να το αποδίδουμε "γιγαντο" - αλλά θα μου πεις το ίδιο ισχύει και για το "brachio" και το "noto" που ήδη τα μεταποιήσαμε.
Ίσως απλώς αρχίζω να νιώθω ότι "πολύ το αλλάζουμε και θα μας την πέσουνε" - ποιοι όμως;
Μπα, στην ουσία δεν έχω αντεπιχείρημα, οπότε το δέχομαι.

Ο Παρειάσαυρος είπαμε ότι γίνεται Παρειόσαυρος και όλα τα α αντίστοιχα αντιστοίχως γίνονται ο, σωστά; Επειδή δεν είμαι φιλόλογος ούτε γλωσσολόγος, θα σου ήταν κόπος να μου εξηγήσεις με δυο λόγια γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Ποιος ακριβώς είναι ο κανόνας, ποια είναι η λογική του, πού εφαρμόζεται;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Οπότε: Φωροράκος;


Nickel, γιατί φωροράκος κι όχι φωρόρακος;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2010)

Αφού απαντήσεις στην απορία της γάτας παραπάνω (που είναι και δική μου), σου έχω άλλο ένα: 

*Tropeognathus* (ένα είδος πτερόσαυρου), εκ του τρόπις + γνάθος. 

Επειδή δεν μπορώ να πιάσω τον ερευνητή να του πω να το κάνει Τροπιδόγναθο, πώς στην ευχή να το γράψω; Τροπεόγναθο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Ο _τροπεόγναθος_ είναι και σωστός και εύκολος. Εκτός από _τρόπιδος_, υπήρχε και γενική _τρόπεως_ (π.χ., όπως γράφει κάποιος γραμματικός, Πᾶσα λέξις ἀπὸ τῆς τρο συλλαβῆς ἀρχομένη διὰ τοῦ ο μικροῦ γράφεται [...] τρόπις, ξύλον τῆς νηὸς, καὶ κλίνεται τρόπεως).

Για την απορία της γάτας, δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να του πω ότι καλός είναι και ο τύπος «φωροράκος» με ατράνταχτα επιχειρήματα γιατί προσωρινά το δίκιο είναι με το μέρος του ενώ εγώ το μόνο επιχείρημα που έχω είναι ότι με επηρέασε ... ο Σαραντάκος (όχι ο ίδιος, το όνομά του).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι. 

Κάνω μια σκέψη τώρα: αν το φωνήεν στο τέλος του θέματος στις σύνθετες λέξεις γίνεται πάντα -ο- τότε και ο Pelecanimimus θα γίνει Πελεκανόμιμος; Για κάποιο λόγο είχα κολλήσει στο ότι το -α- γίνεται -ο-, και είχα αγνοήσει το -ι- και τα άλλα φωνήεντα (ή ίσως έφταιξε το γεγονός ότι είναι -μιμος και όχι -σαύρος και διέλαθε της προσοχής μου).

Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως, είναι πραγματικά απαραίτητη αυτή η αλλαγή; Θέλω να πω είναι "λάθος" ο Παρειάσαυρος και ο Πελεκανίμιμος; Ή απλώς "ακούγονται παράξενα"; (λες κι υπήρχε περίπτωση να ακούγονταν νορμάλ με τέτοια ονόματα)


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2010)

Το δικό μας το αρχαίο ήταν _ο πελεκάν, του πελεκάνος_. Από εκεί έφτιαξαν οι γείτονες το _pelecanus_, και από τη γενική του λατινικού έφτιαξε ο νονός τού _Pelecanimimus_ το ονοματάκι που του έδωσε. Στα ελληνικά, ωστόσο, πρέπει, απ' όπου κι αν το πιάσεις, να τον κάνεις _*πελεκανόμιμο*_, για να επιστρέψει επιτέλους στη νομιμότητα.

Για τις αλλαγές που _δεν_ είναι απαραίτητες, θέλει πραγματεία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2010)

Όταν κερδίσω το λόττο θα σε χρηματοδοτήσω να κάνεις την πραγματεία! Προς το παρόν αρκούμαι στις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες που διατίθενται δωρεάν. :)

Μάλλον έχω κάποιο κόλλημα στο μυαλό μου, γιατί προβληματίζομαι τώρα για το Caudipteryx, και αναρωτιέμαι αν κι αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνει Καουντοπτέρυγα (το πτέρυγα θηλυκό είπαμε στη συζήτηση για την Αρχαιοπτέρυγα, οπότε δεν το ξανανοίγουμε), ή αν επειδή το cauda-caudis είναι λατινικά και δεν είναι κύριο όνομα πρέπει να παραμείνει ως έχει (βέβαια το πτέρυξ είναι ελληνικό και με μπερδεύει τελείως).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2010)

Όταν λύσετε το δίλημμα _φωροράκος ή φωρόρακος_, μήπως αξίζει να εξετάσετε αν είναι σκοπιμότερη και μια μικρή στρέβλωση για να προκύψει ο _πελεκανομίμος_, στον οποίο μοιάζουν να είναι διαφανέστερα και τα δύο συνθετικά σε σχέση με τον _πελεκανόμιμο_;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2010)

Αν υπάρχει κανείς που να ξέρει κινέζικα ή/και μογγολικά, ας με διαφωτίσει για τα παρακάτω:

Beipiaosaurus - Μπεϊπιαόσαυρος (Xu, Tang & Wang 1999) από το Μπεϊ πιάο (Bei piao), πόλη της Κίνας. Βρήκα εδώ ότι η πόλη προφέρεται "Πέι πιάου" ή κάπως έτσι, άρα θα ήταν Πεϊπιαόσαυρος (το φωνήεν στο τέλος του θέματος είπαμε γίνεται πάντοτε -ο-), και στην Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα δεν έχει κανένα όνομα με συνθετικό Bei ενώ έχει διάφορα με συνθετικό Pei που το αποδιδει Πέι. Με συγκρατεί όμως οι σκέψη ότι οι τρεις κινέζοι ερευνητές το έγραψαν B και όχι P. 

Mamenchisaurus - Μαμεντσίσαυρος (Young 1954) από το πορθμείο Μα-μεν στον ποταμό Γιανγκ-τσε της Κίνας [ma=άλογο + men=πύλη + chi=ρυάκι] + σαύρα, πηγή Dinosauria Translation and Pronunciation Guide

Tsintaosaurus - Τσινταόσαυρος (Young 1958) από το Tsingtao (Quindao) της Κίνας [quing=πράσινο, dao=νησί] + σαύρα, πηγή Dinosauria Translation and Pronunciation Guide

Shunosaurus - Σουνόσαυρος (Dong, Zhou & Zhang 1983) από το Σου (Shu), παλιά ονομασία της επαρχίας Σετσουάν της Κίνας, πηγή Dinosauria Translation and Pronunciation Guide

Lufengosaurus - Λουφενγκόσαυρος (Young 1941) από την περιοχή Λουφένγκ (Lufeng) της Κίνας, πηγή Dinosauria Translation and Pronunciation Guide

Tuojiangosaurus - Τουοτζιανγκόσαυρος (Dong, Li, Zhou & Zhang 1977) από τον ποταμό Τούο της Κίνας [tuo=κόλπος σε ποτάμι, jang=ποτάμι] + σαύρα, πηγή Dinosauria Translation and Pronunciation Guide, έχει 2-3 ανευρέσεις στο google ως Τουογιανγκόσαυρος.

Yangchuanosaurus - Γιανγκτσουανόσαυρος (Dong, Chang, Li & Zhou 1978) από το Γιανγκ-τσουάν (Yang chuan), πόλη της Κίνας, η γραφή της πόλης από την Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα, λήμμα "Κίνα".

Bagaceratops - Μπαγκακεράτοπας (Maryanska & Osmolska 1975) baga=μικρός (μογγολικά) + κέρας + όψη, πηγή Dinosauria Translation and Pronunciation Guide

Saichania - Σαϊκάνια (Maryanska 1977) shaikan=όμορφη (μογγολικά), πηγή Dinosauria Translation and Pronunciation Guide

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσω να κάνω έναν κατάλογο με ονόματα, ετυμολογία, προφορά και πηγές.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2010)

Βιαστικές απαντήσεις:

Δεν χρειάζεται εδώ να ξέρεις κανείς τις προφορές σε γλώσσες της Άπω Ανατολής. Ίσως μάλιστα να κάνει κακό (με άλλα λόγια, μπερδεύει τον Μήτσο). Εδώ δεν είναι πια κινέζικα· είναι λατινικά και τα λατινικά θα πρέπει να μεταγράψεις. Αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να αναρωτηθούμε μήπως το πεκινουά θα πρέπει πια να το λέμε μπεϊτζινγκουά ή πέιτσινγουά. Με τις προτάσεις σου δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου.

(Another rain check για τον _φωρόρρακο_, παρακαλώ. Με το ένα μάτι στις σκοπιμότητες του μίμου, αν και ο αρχαίος _παντόμιμος_ δεν υποχώρησε μπροστά στον νεότερο _παντομίμο_.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2010)

Τις εστίν Μήτσος; Περισσότερα εδώ (και σκόρπια αλλαχού).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 26, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται εδώ να ξέρεις κανείς τις προφορές σε γλώσσες της Άπω Ανατολής. Ίσως μάλιστα να κάνει κακό (με άλλα λόγια, μπερδεύει τον Μήτσο). Εδώ δεν είναι πια κινέζικα· είναι λατινικά και τα λατινικά θα πρέπει να μεταγράψεις.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως για τα κινέζικα και για τον Μήτσο (γνωστό και μη εξαιρετέο). 
Όμως, στο τέλος-τέλος ΚΑΤΙ πρέπει να γράψω, και ΚΑΠΟΙΑ κριτήρια πρέπει να έχω γι' αυτά που γράφω. 
Είναι λατινικά, λες - όχι ακριβώς: είναι λέξεις που τους χώσανε μια λατινική κατάληξη, και αν τις μεταγράψω με τους κανόνες προφοράς των λατινικών θα γελάσει κάθε πικραμένος (κινέζος ιδίως). Κάπως πρέπει να προσεγγίσω την προφορά - καλώς, κακώς, προχείρως, αλλά τέλος πάντων ΚΑΠΩΣ.

Όταν μετέφρασα ένα φυλλάδιο με ονόματα τσαγιών (κάτι λευκοί δράκοι και πράσινα κλωνάρια και τα τοιαύτα) έκανα και μετάφραση και μεταγραφή, και χρησιμοποίησα ένα online κινεζο-αγγλικό λεξικό που έχει ηχογραφημένη την προφορά των λέξεων (για ένα που δεν βρήκα, πήγα στο μαγαζί με τα κινέζικα της γειτονιάς μου και ρώτησα τον σμπαθή έμπορο "πώς το λέτε αυτό" - εκεί να δεις γέλιο, πάντως άκρη βρήκα). Όμως εδώ δεν βολεύει, γιατί δεν τα βρίσκω όλα τα τοπωνύμια στο λεξικό (και ντρέπομαι να ξαναπάω στον κινέζο, άλλωστε είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου κι εδώ).

Τέλος πάντων δεν θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας, απλά θα γεμίσουμε διάφορες κουλές μεταγραφές κατά τα γούστα και τα κριτήρια κάθε μεταφραστή. Ούτε η πρώτη φορά θα είναι, ούτε η τελευταία, ούτε και το σημαντικότερο ζήτημα του κόσμου είναι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2010)

Τι εννοούσα όταν είπα «λατινικά είναι και τα λατινικά θα μεταγράψεις». Ας πάρουμε το φαινομενικά πολύ απλό όνομα *Tsintaosaurus*. Γράφεις «Τσινταόσαυρος (Young 1958) από το Tsingtao (Quindao) της Κίνας [quing=πράσινο, dao=νησί] + σαύρα». Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες υπάρχουν στην πηγή σου για την προφορά, την οποία υιοθετεί και η Wikipedia:

Dinosaur names that incorporate words or names from the Chinses language deserve special attention. Some of the most exciting, and scientifically important dinosaur discoveries have been made in China in the past two decades. The meaning and pronunciation of dinosaur names with Chinese words roots, however, is a continuing source of confusion.

The explanation is not hard to find--three different systems for transcribing Chinese into Latin letters have been used in forming dinosaur names: The Wade-Giles system (which has a number of variants), the Post Office system, and pinyin. Add to this potential confusion the fact that researchers have not always followed these systems consistently or accurately, and the dimensions of the problems grow more daunting. A case in point is the name Tsintaosaurus, named for a city spelled Qingdao in pinyin and best approximated by the English pronunciation [CHING-DOW]. The latinized spelling is based on the Post Office version of the name Tsingtao (usually Ch'ing-tao in Wade-Giles), though why C. C. Young dropped the "g" is unclear. The "sounded-out" pronunciations given in some recent books, such as "tsin-tah-o-SAWR-us", "sin-tow-SAWR-us," "chin-dah-oo-SAWR-us,", "chin-TAY-oh-SAWR-us," etc., miss the mark badly, and should be avoided. Whatever the temptation to use the latinized spelling as a literal guide, the ideal approach is to go to the original Chinese version of the name: Tsintaosaurus should be pronounced CHING-DOW-SAWR-us, paralleling the Chinese version of the name Qingdaolong "Qingdao dragon," pronounced [ching-dow-lung]. In other cases, even this logical approach may not settle the issue. Yangchuanosaurus is called Yongchuanlong in Chinese, for Yongchuan (Wade-Giles: Yung-ch'uan; Post Office: Yungchwan) county. Why the latinized spelling is Yangchuanosaurus instead of "Yongchuanosaurus" is unclear to me, but perhaps is by analogy with the name of the famous Chinese paleontologist Yang, spelled Young in English. Nonethless, I have followed the Latin spelling and have given the pronunciation as YAHNG-CHWAHN-o-SAWR-us. 
Περισσότερα εδώ.​
Την ίδια προφορά, [tʃiŋˈdaʊ], προτείνει και το OED για το Tsingtao / Qingdao («used attrib. or absol. to designate a type of light beer brewed there»).

Αν θέλαμε να μείνουμε πιστοί σ' αυτή την προφορά που προτείνεται πίσω και πέρα από την εικόνα της λέξης, θα έπρεπε να μεταγράψουμε (αφού θα σηκώναμε τους ώμους σε σχέση με το sh) _τσινγκνταούσαυρος_. Τηρούμε αυτές τις παραξενιές σε πιο κοινές αγγλικές λέξεις και προτιμάμε να μη λέμε *Λεϊσέστερ και *Μόγκαμ. Αλλά το να γράφουν στο σύστημα του Λινναίου _Tsintaosaurus_ και να θέλει κάποιος να το μεταγράφουμε κάτι άλλο από ένα απλό _τσινταόσαυρο_ σε κάνει να παρακαλάς να μη σκάβουν. Τουλάχιστον όχι στην Κίνα! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά το να γράφουν στο σύστημα του Λινναίου _Tsintaosaurus_ και να θέλει κάποιος να το μεταγράφουμε κάτι άλλο από ένα απλό _τσινταόσαυρο_ σε κάνει να παρακαλάς να μη σκάβουν. Τουλάχιστον όχι στην Κίνα! :)


Ναι ρε γμτ, έτσι ακριβώς αισθάνομαι κι εγώ. Με βλέπω να αγορεύω σε επιμελητές για τρόπους μεταγραφής της κινεζικής, χωρίς ούτε καν να ξέρω κινέζικα, και νιώθω εντελώς κόπανος. Προτιμώ να γράψω Τσινταόσαυρος και να σηκώσω χέρια και πόδια ψηλά.


----------



## Chr_09gre (May 5, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Saichania - Σαϊκάνια (Maryanska 1977) shaikan=όμορφη (μογγολικά).



Πρόκειται για ανούσια λεπτομέρεια, αλλά το μεσαίο σύμφωνο προφέρεται σαν το ελλ. χ. Επομένως 'σαϊχάνια', αν και συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες ότι δεν έχει τόση σημασία η 100% πιστή αποτύπωση της προφοράς. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 1, 2010)

Καθόλου ανούσια, για κάτι τέτοια τα ψειρίζω κι εγώ, σε ευχαριστώ!

Έχω ένα άλλο ερώτημα τώρα: 
*Torosaurus: Τορόσαυρος ή Τορεόσαυρος*? Στο Σαββάλα βάζαμε το δεύτερο, η ερμηνεία ήταν ότι "προέρχεται από το αρχαίο ελληνικό 'τορέω' ", πράγμα που συναντώ κι εδώ: from Gr. toreo "pierce, perforate" + Gr. sauros "lizard"

Στα λεξικά που ψάχνω όμως δεν βρίσκω _τορέω_, βρίσκω _τορεύω_ (κατασκευάζω με σμίλευση / διαπερνώ / διατρυπώ) που μας δίνει _τορευτός_ (σκαλιστός), καθώς και _τορός_ (διαπεραστικός / δυνατός / σαφής) _τόρος_ (γεωτρύπανο) από το _τείρω_ (διατρυπώ / ταλαιπωρώ, βασανίζω). 
1. Υπάρχει τελικά το τορέω? 
2. Ακόμη κι αν υπάρχει, στη χρήση του ως πρώτο συνθετικό του ονόματος του ζώου, θα πρέπει να είναι *τορεο-* ή *τορο-*?
3. Ποια είναι τελικά η ρίζα του ονόματος του ζώου?
4. Πώς στην ευχή να το πω?

Χελπ.

Τη ζημιά μας την έκανε ο γνωστός και μη εξαιρετέος παλαιοντολόγος Othniel Charles Marsh


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!

*Τορόσαυρος*, οπωσδήποτε. Έτσι και στον Κωνσταντινίδη. Σύμφωνα με το OED:

*Torosaurus *[mod.L., f. stem of Gr. τορός adj. piercing, τόρος borer (f. τείρειν to pierce) + σαῦρος lizard.]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

Υπήρχε και τορέω, αν και στον ενεστώτα βρίσκεται μόνο στον Ησύχιο. Δες εδώ, στον Περσέα: 

*τορ-έω*, the pres. only in Hsch. (except that ἀντιτοροῦντα occurs in h.Merc.283): fut. -ήσω （ἀντι-) ib.178: aor. 1 part.
A. “τορήσας” Sardis7(1) No.83, (ἀντι-) Il. 10.267: aor. 2 “ἔτορον” Il. (v. infr.); redupl. “τετορήσας” h.Merc. 119, cf. Hsch. s. vv. τέτορεν, τετόρῃ:—Pass., pf. “τετόρημαι” Nonn. (v. infr.): (τόρος):—bore, pierce, “ἔτορε ζωστῆρα” Il.11.236; τορήσας, v. supr.:— Pass., “σπλάγχνα . . τετορημένα χαλκῷ” Nonn.D.5.26; ἔγχεϊ ib.13.493.
2. metaph., proclaim in shrill piercing tones, irreg. fut. “τετορήσω” Ar.Pax381; cf. “τορεύω” 1, τορός.
II. = τορνεύω, work, shape, “χέλυν” Arat.269, cf. AP9.162.​_Henry George Liddell. Robert Scott. A Greek-English Lexicon. revised and augmented throughout by. Sir Henry Stuart Jones. with the assistance of. Roderick McKenzie. Oxford. Clarendon Press. 1940._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ την ομάδα διάσωσης για την άμεση ανταπόκριση! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2010)

Μια που τα πιάσαμε, ποια η γνώμη σας για το *Gorgosaurus*?

Προέρχεται από τη Γοργώ ή Γοργόνα της αρχαίας ελληνικής μυθολογίας. 

Εγώ σκέφτομαι Γοργονόσαυρος, επειδή το Γοργόσαυρος δημιουργεί σύγχιση με το "γοργός". Δεν ξέρω όμως από γλωσσολογική άποψη τι είναι το σωστό, δηλαδή πώς πρέπει να σχηματιστεί η σύνθετη λέξη με το Γοργώ ως πρώτο συνθετικό. 

Υπάρχει και το θέμα του τι θα κάνουμε αν βρεθεί κάποιος και ονομάσει άλλον δεινόσαυρο Gorgonosaurus.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Τα δεδομένα που έχω:

Στα αρχαία είναι _η Γοργώ - της Γοργούς_ (πού 'σαι, Χάρη!) και _η Γοργών - της Γοργόνος_.
Υποθέτουν ότι το επίθετο _γοργός_ προήλθε από τη _Γοργώ_ και η πρώτη του σημασία είναι (αυτό δεν το υποθέτουν) «τρομερός και φοβερός». (Μπορεί να νομίσει κανείς ότι το _γοργό_ και χάριν έχει στον _γοργόσαυρο_, αλλά θα κάνει λάθος φοβερό και τρομερό.)
Βρίσκω ένα σύνθετο από τη _Γοργόνα_ (αιτ. τού _η Γοργών_), το επίθ. _γοργονοειδής_, και ένα από τη _Γοργώ_: τη _γοργοφόνα_ Αθηνά και την κόρη του Περσέα τη _Γοργοφόνη_ (που έχει τη δική της ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία, άσχετη με γοργόνες).
Ο Πάπυρος έχει ήδη λημματάρα για τον *Γοργόσαυρο*.

Με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα ποια πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν η πρότασή μου;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2010)

Χμ, βλέπω ότι δεν τον γλιτώνω τον Γοργόσαυρο. Μάλλον θα βάλω επεξήγηση μέσα σε παρένθεση του στυλ "μη νομίζετε ότι ήταν γρήγορος, ήταν φοβερός και τρομερός!" (ΕΔΙΤ: δεν με παίρνει, δεν έχει χώρο για επεξήγηση).

Ωστόσο τα λήμματα του Πάπυρου, αν και τα χρησιμοποιώ σαν γενικό μπούσουλα (ιδίως ελλείψει άλλου), δεν τα υιοθετώ πάντα. Λόγου χάρη τον Brachiosaurus συμφωνήσαμε ότι θα τον πούμε Βραχιονόσαυρο και όχι Βραχιόσαυρο που τον έχει ο Πάπυρος. Θυμίζω και τον Φωροραχό του Πάπυρου που καταλήξαμε ότι είναι Φωρόρακος, και το Διάτρυμα που τελικά είναι Διάτρημα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2010)

Ε, ναι, επικαλούμαστε τον Πάπυρο όταν συμφωνεί μαζί μας. Το λέει άλλωστε και η εκκλησία μας: «Τα καλά και συμφέροντα ταις ψυχαίς ημών». Ε, από τις πεταλούδες το επεκτείναμε στους δεινόσαυρους. :)


----------



## peacock (Sep 27, 2016)

Αόρατη Μελάνη, με χαρά βρήκα εδώ κάποια ονόματα δεινοσαύρων που με ταλαιπώρησαν λίγο, όπως ο Beipiaosaurus και ο Bagaceratops και βρίσκω τις αποδόσεις μια χαρά!
Μήπως έπεσε στην αντίληψή σου κανας Platybelodon, κανας Indosuchus ή κανας Colossochelys έστω;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2016)

Τα δυο πρώτα τα είχα συναντήσει και τα έβαλα Πλατυβελόδοντας και Ινδόσουχος. 
Το τρίτο δεν το θυμάμαι, πάντως θα το έβαζα Κολοσσόχελυς (έχω βάλει αλλού Πλακόχελυς, Προγανόχελυς κ.τ.ό.)


----------



## peacock (Sep 27, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ!

Κι εγώ προσπάθησα να τα τεμαχίσω και να τα αποκωδικοποιήσω αλλά με μπέρδεψε η ιταλική ερμηνεία.
PLATYBELODON = dente dal fondo largo (δόντι με μεγάλη βάση)
INDOSUCHUS = coccodrillo indiano (κροκόδειλος Ινδίας μάλλον)
COLOSSOCHELYS = guscio colossale (κολοσσιαίο καβούκι)


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τα δυο πρώτα τα είχα συναντήσει και τα έβαλα Πλατυβελόδοντας και Ινδόσουχος.
> Το τρίτο δεν το θυμάμαι, πάντως θα το έβαζα Κολοσσόχελυς (έχω βάλει αλλού Πλακόχελυς, Προγανόχελυς κ.τ.ό.)



+1. 

Η *χέλυς *(της χέλυος): το καβούκι της χελώνας ή του κάβουρα («Το οστράκινον κέλυφος ή το κόκκαλον της χελώνης, του καρκίνου») πρβλ. χελώνη / χελώνα.

Εξ ου και η chelys, ελληνιστί χέλυς ή χελώνη, η λύρα του Ερμή. Στην ταξινομική το -χελυς δίνει αρκετά παράγωγα, γιατί είναι πολλά τα χελωνάκια, οι χελώνες και οι χελωνάρες.


----------



## peacock (Sep 28, 2016)

Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι Α. Μ. κι εσένα Δάεμαν για την επιβεβαίωση!
Πού χρόνος να γίνει έρευνα σε βάθος ώστε να βρεθούν όλα αυτά.
Μόλις έπεσα επάνω και στην LEAELLYNASAURA που για καλή μου τύχη βρήκα πάλι εδώ, σε νήμα της Αόρατης Μελάνης.
Είναι ώρες που με κάτι τέτοια θέλω να εγκαταλείψω το επάγγελμα...! Δεν τα μπορώ τα ερπετά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2016)

peacock said:


> ...Πού χρόνος να γίνει έρευνα σε βάθος ώστε να βρεθούν όλα αυτά....



Γι' αυτό είμαστε εδώ, για να μοιραζόμαστε τις γνώσεις και τις γνώμες που όλοι αποκτήσαμε με κάποια έρευνα κάποτε, κάπως, ώστε να γλιτώνουν οι επόμενοι τον κόπο και τον χρόνο, να μη ματαιοπονούν ψάχνοντας, και τελικά να πάμε όλοι μπροστά. 
Κράτα με να σε κρατώ, ν' ανεβούμε το βουνό. Γι' αυτό αξίζει να έχουμε διαδίκτυο, για το κοινωφελές μοίρασμα, όχι για τα γατάκια, για τους καβγάδες με αγνώστους, για την τόνωση του εγώ μας και για την εμπορευματοποίηση των πάντων. Elevation, not degradation.


Αν σου πω πώς βρήκα κι εγώ το _χέλυς_, θα γελάς: κάνοντας έρευνα για τον σχολιασμό μιας ταινίας με τα χελωνονιντζάκια και του κόμιξ απ' όπου προήλθαν, ο οποίος περιλαμβανόταν στο ντιβιντί. Love moves in mysterious ways, but learning beats it by far.

Α, ναι, μι κιάμo Δαεμάνος, ελληνόφωνο για πολλούς λόγους.


----------



## peacock (Sep 28, 2016)

...
Της ίδιας νοοτροπίας είμαι κι εγώ αλλά φοβάμαι μην κουράζω τον κόσμο.


Κάπως έτσι στο άσχετο βρίσκουμε πολλά σχετικά.
Κι εγώ προχθές κάνοντας διάλειμμα από την δουλειά, έτρωγα και χάζευα μια ταινία στην τηλεόραση και στο τελείως άσχετο άκουσα μια λέξη στα Αγγλικά, την οποία συνδύασα στο κεφάλι μου με την Ιταλική που έψαχνα και στο μεταξύ την είδα γραμμένη στα Ελληνικά στον υπότιτλο και έλυσα την απορία μου. Πάνω που έλεγα να κλείσω την τηλεόραση για να συνεχίσω.
Brain moves in far more mysterious ways?


----------



## peacock (Sep 28, 2016)

daeman said:


> Α, ναι, μι κιάμo Δαεμάνος, ελληνόφωνο για πολλούς λόγους.


Σκουζάτε μι σινιόρε, Δαεμάνο!


----------



## peacock (Mar 27, 2017)

Κι επανέρχομαι με το αγαπημένο μου θέμα...!

Δεν βρίσκω πουθενά τους:
1) COELUROSAURAVUS ( Κοιλουρόσαυρος; )
2) EPIDENDROSAURUS ( Επιδενδρόσαυρος; )
3) CISTECEPHALUS ( Κιστοκέφαλος; Κιστηκέφαλος; )
4) LIBONECTES (...)

Ιδέες; :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2017)

...
Libonectes (meaning "southwest swimmer") : Λιβονήκτης < λίβας (λίψ, νοτιοδυτικός άνεμος) + νήκτης (κολυμβητής)

Για τον Cistecephalus θα πήγαινα μάλλον στον κιστηκέφαλο (κίστη + κεφαλή) παρά το συνδετικό -ο- κοινό στα σύνθετα, γιατί εκτός από το cista, υπάρχει και το cistus, ο κίστος ο λαβδανοφόρος. Για να μην τον πω μπουζουκοκέφαλο.


----------



## peacock (Mar 27, 2017)

Ωραίο! Και με κανένα χιτ στο γκουγκλ... Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί.
Ελληνικές οι ονομασίες μεν, δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά δε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2017)

peacock said:


> Ωραίο! Και με κανένα χιτ στο γκουγκλ... Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί.
> Ελληνικές οι ονομασίες μεν, δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά δε.



Επειδή ο Libonectes είναι προϊστορικό ζώο, με ελάχιστα παλαιοντολογικά ευρήματα στο Τέξας και στο Μαρόκο, και μάλιστα πρόσφατα, οπότε δύσκολο να έχει μελετηθεί άρα και να έχει ονομαστεί στα ελληνικά. Οι παλαιοντολόγοι άλλωστε μεταξύ τους βολεύονται και με το λατινογραμμένο ταξινομικό, μεταξύ άλλων και για λόγους τυποποίησης. Και ο Επιδενδρόσαυρος τα ίδια και χειρότερα, ένα απολίθωμα στο Λιαονίνγκ της Κίνας. Με την ευκαιρία, *Archaefructus liaoningensis = Αρχαιόκαρπος της Λιαονίνγκ.

*Όσο για τις ονομασίες, δεν είναι ακριβώς ελληνικές, αλλά ελληνοφανείς, φτιαγμένες με ελληνικά συστατικά, από ξένους όμως που δεν ξέρουν απαραιτήτως ελληνικά (γι' αυτό βρίσκουμε και ορισμένα λάθη κατά καιρούς). Όπως και οι λατινικές της ονοματολογίας είναι μάλλον λατινοφανείς, γιατί, ιδίως από κάποια στιγμή και μετά, η υποχρέωση του βιολόγου ήταν να ονομάσει με λατινικά ή ελληνικά συστατικά το είδος, όχι απαραίτητα να ξέρει και λατινικά ή ελληνικά για να το ονομάσει σωστά.

Άσε δε όταν ξεφεύγουν εντελώς:

_*Carmenelectra*_ is an extinct genus of fly belonging to the family Mythicomyiidae and containing a single species _*Carmenelectra shechisme*.
_
In 2002, the species was named after the model and actress Carmen Electra by Neal Evenhuis, former president of the International Commission on Zoological Nomenclature and senior entomologist at the Hawaii Biological Survey. Evenhuis attempted to contact the model to inform her about the naming of _Carmenelectra shechisme_, but his efforts were unsuccessful. In 2008, he said: "The offer's still good. I'll be willing to meet her." Names of species discovered in amber (such as the genus Electromyrmococcus) often contain the prefix electro- (ἤλεκτρον (elektron) meaning "amber" in Greek). The species epithet is reminiscent of the Victorian entomologist George Willis Kirkaldy's* alleged practice of commemorating his romantic conquests with names of women. The official description of the species says: "The genus-group name is named for television, film, and magazine personality, Carmen Elektra [sic]. Both namesakes exemplify splendid somal structure for their respective taxa. The species-group epithet is an arbitrary combination of letters."


* Amongst his generic names for insects are Ohchisme, Dolichisme, Elachisme, Florichisme, Isachisme, Marichisme, Nanichisme, Peggichisme, and Polychisme. The Greek suffix "-chisme" is pronounced "kiss-me" and Kirkaldy prefaced it with the names of the various women from alleged romantic conquests. In 1912 a letter to the International Entomological Congress from Lord Walsingham sought to make these names invalid on the basis of their being non-classical in their derivation. Kirkaldy himself had been a firm adherent to the principle of priority and was against any form of orthographic emendation to the spelling proposed by the original authors.

Anthenshechisme - Kiss :laugh:


----------



## peacock (Mar 27, 2017)

Μάλιστα. Ενδιαφέρον αυτό για τα βαφτίσια.
Εγώ, ωστόσο, πρέπει να τους γράψω στα Ελληνικά καθώς το κείμενο προορίζεται για παιδιά.
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## peacock (Mar 27, 2017)

Carmenelectra;! :-Ο Το τερμάτισε...!
Anthenshechisme! :clap:


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2017)

peacock said:


> Carmenelectra;! :-Ο Το τερμάτισε...!



Κι όχι σκέτο, αλλά «Carmen Electra she kiss me». Αλλά δεν του 'κατσε, όσο και να παρακαλούσε.


----------



## peacock (Mar 27, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Libonectes (meaning "southwest swimmer") : Λιβονήκτης < λίβας (λίψ, νοτιοδυτικός άνεμος) + νήκτης (κολυμβητής)
> 
> Για τον Cistecephalus θα πήγαινα μάλλον στον κιστηκέφαλο (κίστη + κεφαλή) παρά το συνδετικό -ο- κοινό στα σύνθετα, γιατί εκτός από το cista, υπάρχει και το cistus, ο κίστος ο λαβδανοφόρος. Για να μην τον πω μπουζουκοκέφαλο.



Και ο *σίστος* στα Κυπριακά. ;)


----------



## peacock (Mar 27, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> υπάρχει και το cistus, ο κίστος ο λαβδανοφόρος.



Τον οποίο πίνω σε αφέψημα τώρα! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2017)

Ωραία τα είπε ο daeman! Τον _Coelurosauravus_ τον έχω συναντήσει και τον έβαλα _Κοιλουροσαύραβο_. Δεν ξέρω πόσο εύστοχη είναι η απόδοση, πάντως δεν αρκεί το _Κοιλουρόσαυρος_. Η Wikipedia μάς λέει ότι το όνομά του σημαίνει "hollow lizard grandfather" άρα κάπως πρέπει να χώσουμε κι εκείνο το "avus" στην ονομασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2017)

Κοιλουροσαυρόπαππος, ίσως


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2017)

Χε χε, ναι, αλλά τι θα κάνουμε αν έρθει σε κάποιον η έμπνευση να χρησιμοποιήσει το pappus;
Δεν αποκλείεται, έχουμε ήδη έναν Παππόσαυρο και νομίζω το έχω δει κι αλλού το συνθετικό.

Αναγνωρίζω πάντως ότι είναι αρκετά απίθανο να φτιάξουν _Coelurosauropappus_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2017)

Το θέμα είναι ότι το -αβος είναι (κτγμ...) εντελώς αδιαφανές και ξενίζει επειδή προσπαθείς να καταλαβεις τι σόι ελληνική κατάληξη είναι και δεν...
Και όπως είπες, ή πάππους θα έχουν ή άβους. Και τα δυό μαζί, δύσκολο.


----------



## peacock (Mar 29, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ωραία τα είπε ο daeman! Τον _Coelurosauravus_ τον έχω συναντήσει και τον έβαλα _Κοιλουροσαύραβο_. Δεν ξέρω πόσο εύστοχη είναι η απόδοση, πάντως δεν αρκεί το _Κοιλουρόσαυρος_. Η Wikipedia μάς λέει ότι το όνομά του σημαίνει "hollow lizard grandfather" άρα κάπως πρέπει να χώσουμε κι εκείνο το "avus" στην ονομασία.



Όντως, το _Κοιλουρόσαυρος_ ήταν κολοβό αλλά προσπάθησα να κάνω την αρχή.
Ο _Κοιλουροσαύραβος_ ακούγεται σωστότερος. Είναι ένα θέμα το _avus_ αλλά...


----------



## peacock (Mar 29, 2017)

Έχω στις απορίες κι ένα ψαράκι με το όνομα Mene Rhombea.
Το Rhombea θα το μετέφραζα ως _ρομβοειδής_. *Μήνη η ρομβοειδής*. Ο συνδυασμός αυτός, όμως, δεν μου δίνει κανένα αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2017)

peacock said:


> ...Το μόνο εύρημα είναι αυτό. ...



Η κοινή ονομασία της _Mene maculata_, της μήνης της κηλιδωτής (ή στικτής), είναι _μπλε φεγγαρόψαρο_:

678 MENIDAE

SC _Mene maculata_ (Bloch and Schneider, 1801)
ES pez luna de la India
DΕ plettet månefisk
DE Fleckenmondfisch
EL μπλε φεγγαρόψαρο
EN moonfish
FR assiette; lure; musso
IT luna blu
NL gevlekte maanvis
PT peixe-roda
FI kirveskala
SV indisk bukfisk
http://www.hcg.gr/alieia/PRESEN/FISH_INDEX.pdf

Αφού όμως θέλεις επιστημονική, κι εγώ μάλλον στη Μήνη θα πήγαινα, από την οικογένεια των Μηνιδών (αρσ.), και μάλιστα ρομβοειδή, κι ας είναι ημισεληνοειδής στο πρώτο όνομα. Άλλωστε, υπήρχε και τριγωνική, _Mene triangulum _[sic, triangula είναι το θηλυκό του επιθέτου triangulus, εκτός αν εννοείται το ουσιαστικό triangulum], και μακρουλή, _Mene oblonga._


----------



## peacock (Mar 30, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση και τα στοιχεία!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 5, 2018)

Πώς λέτε να αποδώσουμε τον Ozraptor; Οζράπτορα κι έξω απ' την πόρτα; Οζοράπτορα για να είμαστε πιο ελληνοπρεπείς (αλλά θα θυμίζει όζο);

Κατά την Wikipedia: The generic name is derived from "Ozzies", the nickname for Australians, and a Latin raptor, "seizer". Καλά που δεν έχω και το όνομα του είδους.


----------



## peacock (Jun 5, 2018)

Οζιράπτωρ; Πιο εύηχο.
http://el.science.wikia.com/wiki/Οζιράπτωρ


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2018)

Κι εγώ υπέρ του -ι- είμαι: οζιράπτορας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Κι εγώ υπέρ του -ι- είμαι: οζιράπτορας.



+1.

Κι ένας άλλος οζιράπτορας, του Όζι Όσμπορν  :



Spoiler








Years spent in torment
Buried in a nameless grave
Now he has risen
Miracles would have to save
Those that the beast is looking for
Listen in awe and you'll hear him

Bark at the moon


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2018)

Ναι, δεν τον πρότεινα τον Οζιράπτορα ακριβώς λόγω του Όζι. Αλλά εδώ που φτάσαμε... 
Πείτε μου όμως, με ποια λογική να βάλουμε -ι- σε εκείνη τη θέση; Πέρα από το ότι "μας ακούγεται καλά";


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ναι, δεν τον πρότεινα τον Οζιράπτορα ακριβώς λόγω του Όζι. Αλλά εδώ που φτάσαμε...
> Πείτε μου όμως, με ποια λογική να βάλουμε -ι- σε εκείνη τη θέση; Πέρα από το ότι "μας ακούγεται καλά";


Επειδή η ετυμολογική πηγή είναι το Όζι = Αυστραλός.
Το ότι Όζι είναι κι ο Όζμπορν εμένα δεν μου λέει κάτι· άλλωστε Οζ είναι κι ο μάγος, αλλά αυτό δεν λειτούργησε αρνητικά σε σένα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2018)

Το ότι ο φθόγγος /ι/ είναι ο πιο «αθόρυβος» στην ελληνική γλώσσα, και συχνά παρεμβάλλεται ανάμεσα σε δυσκολοπρόφερτα συμπλέγματα. Αυτή τη στιγμή θυμάμαι μόνο το Κιργιζιστάν, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα παραδείγματα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή η ετυμολογική πηγή είναι το Όζι = Αυστραλός.
> Το ότι Όζι είναι κι ο Όζμπορν εμένα δεν μου λέει κάτι· άλλωστε Οζ είναι κι ο μάγος, αλλά αυτό δεν λειτούργησε αρνητικά σε σένα.


Κι όμως, λειτούργησε αρνητικά (αν και δεν το ανέφερα). Επίσης αρνητικά λειτούργησε το σύμπλεγμα -ζρ- και η σκέψη ότι τα σύνθετα στα ελληνικά έχουν -ο- ανάμεσα, γι' αυτό και πήγα στο Οζοράπτορας, που όμως μου χτυπάει παράξενα στο αυτί. 

Διαισθητικά συμφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί σας, το Οζιράπτορας "μου ακούγεται" καλύτερο. Κατακυρώθηκε λοιπόν.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 6, 2018)

Η τραβηγμένη επιλογή θα ήταν να το πεις _Αυσιράπτωρ_ αφού Ozzie < Aussie < Australia


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2018)

Επίσης, ο Οζυμανδίας ή Οσυμανδύας δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την Αυστραλία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2019)

Καλησπέρα! Σας έχω ολόκληρο θηριοτροφείο. Βάζω τις προτάσεις μου και περιμένω τις δικές σας. Για τα δυο κινέζικα συμβουλεύτηκα τη μεταγραφή κινεζικών από τη Λεξιλογία. Με έχει σώσει, να είσαι καλά Κώστα μου.

*Yi qi* Γι τσι

*Liaoningosaurus	*Λιαονινγκόσαυρος

*Segnosaurus	*Σεγκνόσαυρος
Latin "segnis" (slow or sluggish)

*Epidexipteryx	*Επιδειξιπτέρυγα
"Epidexi" (display) and "pteryx" (feather or wing)

*Parvicursor	*Παρβικούρσορας
Latin, parvus, “small”, Latin, cursor, “runner”

*Megalania *Μεγηλαίνια
mega- + -lania (from Greek ēlainein to wander about + New Latin -ia)
The name Megalania prisca was coined in 1859 by Sir Richard Owen to mean "ancient great roamer"; the name was chosen "in reference to the terrestrial nature of the great Saurian".[1] Owen used a modification of the Greek word ἠλαίνω ēlainō ("I roam"). The close similarity to the Latin word: lania (feminine form of "butcher") has resulted in numerous taxonomic and popular descriptions of megalania mistranslating the name as "ancient giant butcher."
Το ένστικτό μου φωνάζει να το νάλω Μεγαλάνια να τελειώνω, αλλά αφού είναι από ἠλαίνω, είναι σωστό αυτό;

*Merychippus	*Μηρύκιππος
New Latin, from Greek mērykasthai to ruminate + New Latin -hippus
Αυτόν τον έχουν Μερύιππο οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες, αλλά αφού είναι από το μηρυκάζω, δεν πρέπει να είναι Μηρύκιππος;

*Patagotitan	*Παταγονοτιτάνας
Εδώ το Παταγοτιτάνας λειψό δεν είναι; Στα ελληνικά δεν γίνονται έτσι τα σύνθετα. Έχει σημασία ή μήπως όχι; (Άσε που θυμίζει πάταγο.)

*Protoavis	*Πρωτοάβις

*Scansoriopteryx	*Σκανσοριοπτέρυγα	
"climbing wing" Latin "scandere" (climb), scansorial

*Hallucigenia	*Χαλουκινογκένια	Latin hallucinor (“I hallucinate”) + -gen (“producing”) + -ia.
Εδώ κολλάω στη μεταγραφή. Κλασικά λατινικά; Εκκλησιασικά λατινικά; Αγγλικά; Ό,τι να 'ναι;

*Opabinia	*Οπαμπίνια
from Opabin Pass (2,606 m) between Mount Hungabee and Mount Biddle in Yoho National Park

*Madtsoia	*Μαδτσόια
Tehuelche language, mad, "valley" and tsoi, "cow" as a rough translation from Spanish name of the type locality, Cañadón Vaca, Patagonia
Αν το βάλω Μαντσόια θα το διαβάσουν Μαν-τσόια. Η άλλη εκδοχή είναι Μανττσόια.

*Dreadnoughtus schrani	*[το έστριψα δια του αρραβώνος, είπα μόνο ότι σημαίνει "ατρόμητος"]
Drexel University Paleontologist Kenneth Lacovara, who discovered the species, chose the name “Dreadnoughtus,” which means “fears nothing," stating “I think it’s time the herbivores get their due for being the toughest creatures in an environment."
The name of the type species, _schrani_, was given in recognition of the American entrepreneur Adam Schran for his financial support of the project

Άντε και μερικά εύκολα, όχι για συμβουλή, έτσι για να χαρούμε. 

*Nyctosaurus	*Νυκτόσαυρος
night lizard

*Rhomaleosaurus	*Ρωμαλεόσαυρος
strong lizard

*Epidendrosaurus	*Επιδενδρόσαυρος

*Brontoscorpio	*Βροντοσκορπιός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2019)

Μερικές αντιδράσεις, απορίες, σκέψεις κλπ



AoratiMelani said:


> *Epidexipteryx	*Επιδειξιπτέρυγα Είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν συνδέεται με το «επιδέξιος»;
> "Epidexi" (display) and "pteryx" (feather or wing)
> 
> *Parvicursor	*Παρβικούρσορας Θα σκεφτόμουν και το Παρβικέρσορας, επειδή συνδέει νοηματικά με το κερσοράκι των υπολογιστών και την κίνησή του.
> ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά για την απάντηση! Ελπίζω να έχω κι άλλες γνώμες από το βαρύ πυροβολικό μας. :)

1. _Είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν συνδέεται με το «επιδέξιος»;_
Ναι, δες και τη δημοσίευση των Zhang et al. 
"Etymology. Epidexi (Greek), display; pteryx (Greek), wing, feather; "
Εδώ λέει το εξής:
"Epidexipteryx is derived from the Greek "Epidexi" (display) and "pteryx" (feather or wing) in reference to the four ribbon-like display feathers preserved with its remains."

2. _Βρίσκω ότι το ηλαίνω έχει και ποιητική μορφή αλαίνω, οπότε γιατί όχι, +1 για (τη) μεγαλαίνια._
Μ' αρέσει.

3. _Χμ, η δασεία του ίππου. Ευφωνικά και πραγματολογικά συμφωνώ με τον μηρύκιππο, αν και δεν ξέρω το κ+χ αν θα έδινε κ ή χ._
Χρήσιμη παρατήρηση, θα ήθελα κι άλλες γνώμες εδώ.

4. Πρωτοάβις _Κρατώντας αναγκαστικά το πρωτόπτηνος (ή κάτι ανάλογο) καβάντζα..._
Τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Ότι ωραίο θα ήταν το πρωτόπτηνος αλλά καλύτερα να μείνει για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ονομάσει ένα άλλο γένος Protoptenus ή κάτι τέτοιο;

5. Θα έλεγα με -σ- (επίδραση των αγγλικών): Χαλουσιγένια (το -νο- γιατί το προσθέτεις; )
Κατά λάθος το πρόσθεσα! Θα το βγάλω. Για το c θα ήθελα κι άλλες γνώμες (υπάρχει και το τσ σαν επιλογή).

6. _Οπαβίνια θα ήταν πολύ, ε;_
Δεν με χαλάει, το σκέφτηκα. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πώς προφέρεται αυτό το Opabin. Στα αγγλικά πάντως σίγουρα θα είναι μπ και όχι β.

7. _Η τρίτη εκδοχή είναι να βάλεις κάτι ευφωνικό ανάμεσα, ένα -ου- θα πρότεινα εγώ: Μαδουτσόια_
Κι εδώ θα ήθελα κι άλλες γνώμες. Διστάζω να προσθέσω φωνήεν εκεί ανάμεσα. Και γιατί συγκεκριμένα ου;

8. _Πάντως, το ντρέντνοτ ως κλάση πολεμικού σκάφους δεν είναι άγνωστο στα ελληνικά. _Ντρεντνότους σκράνι_ (για ευφωνία, αν και υποθέτω ότι εκείνο το Schran θα διαβάζεται άλά γερμανικά._
Το Schran το έβαλα στο φόρβο και περιμένω. Αλλά νομίζω κι εγώ ότι αλά γερμανικά θα είναι. Εγώ θα έλεγα _Ντρεντνότους σράνι_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> 4. Πρωτοάβις _Κρατώντας αναγκαστικά το πρωτόπτηνος (ή κάτι ανάλογο) καβάντζα..._
> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Ότι ωραίο θα ήταν το πρωτόπτηνος αλλά καλύτερα να μείνει για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ονομάσει ένα άλλο γένος Protoptenus ή κάτι τέτοιο;
> Ναι. Νομίζω ότι μας είχες πει (ή είχε προκύψει από κάποια ανάλογη συζήτηση, δεν θυμάμα)ι ότι είναι καλό να μην χρησιμοποοιούμε την ελληνική μορφή λατινικών όρων επειδή μπορεί να την βρούμε μπροστά μας.
> 
> ...


Αυτό το -σρ- στα ελληνικά ξέρεις ότι (θα) προφέρεται -ζρ-, έτσι; Άρα και εξίσου μακριά από το γερμανικό και κακόηχο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2019)

Ο οβολός μου: 

*Segnosaurus *Οκνόσαυρος (το _segnis_ είναι συγγενές, cognate, του _οκνός_). Αλλά βλέπε και Protoavis.

*Epidexipteryx *Επιδεξιπτέρυγας (όχι από «επίδειξη». Είναι επιδέξιος και κρύβεται.)

*Parvicursor *Παρβικούρσορας. Όχι «κέρσορας»! (Θέλω να σκεφτώ τον «μικροδρομέα».)

*Megalania *Μεγαλάνια (σαν μεταγραμματισμός που σημαίνει και μεγάλα αλάνια  ).

*Merychippus *Μηρυκόιππος (έτσι στο μεγάλο του Κωνσταντινίδη, _Η οικουμενική διάσταση_ κλπ.)

*Patagotitan *Παταγονοτιτάνας
*
Protoavis *Πρωτοάβις (Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί δεν μπορείς να μεταφράσεις τα λατινικά, αφού υπάρχει και _Protornis_)

Αυτά για τώρα. Ζαλίστηκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2019)

Λίγες διευκρινίσεις μου.



AoratiMelani said:


> 4. Πρωτοάβις _Κρατώντας αναγκαστικά το πρωτόπτηνος (ή κάτι ανάλογο) καβάντζα..._
> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Ότι ωραίο θα ήταν το πρωτόπτηνος αλλά καλύτερα να μείνει για την περίπτωση που κάποιος ονομάσει ένα άλλο γένος Protoptenus ή κάτι τέτοιο;
> Ναι. Θυμάμαι που συζητάγαμε ότι παρουσιάζεται αυτό το φαινόμενο σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
> 
> ...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2019)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα της Μελάνης:

*Yi qi* Γι τσι - ναι

*Liaoningosaurus *Λιαονινγκόσαυρος - ναι

*Segnosaurus *Σεγκνόσαυρος - ναι

*Epidexipteryx *Επιδειξιπτέρυγα - ναι

*Parvicursor *Παρβικούρσορας - ναι

*Megalania * θα προτιμούσα «Μεγαλαίνια»

*Merychippus *«Μηρύχιππος», για τη δάσυνση και για να είναι κοντά στο πρωτότυπο.

*Patagotitan *«Παταγοτιτάνας» - δεν το φτιάχνουμε στα Ελληνικά το σύνθετο, άλλος το έφτιαξε.

*Protoavis *Πρωτοάβις - ναι

*Scansoriopteryx *Σκανσοριοπτέρυγα - ναι

*Hallucigenia *μήπως «Αλλουσιγένια»;

*Opabinia *«Οπαβίνια»

*Madtsoia *ψηφίζω «Μανττσόια»

*Dreadnoughtus schrani *«Ντρεντνότους σκράνι», προς το παρόν.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> 6. _Οπαβίνια θα ήταν πολύ, ε;_
> Δεν με χαλάει, το σκέφτηκα. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πώς προφέρεται αυτό το Opabin. Στα αγγλικά πάντως σίγουρα θα είναι μπ και όχι β.
> ...



Ακριβώς. Οπάμπιν:


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2019)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό το -σρ- στα ελληνικά ξέρεις ότι (θα) προφέρεται -ζρ-, έτσι; Άρα και εξίσου μακριά από το γερμανικό και κακόηχο.



Δεν νομίζω. Γιατί τον Σρέντιγκερ π.χ. τον λέμε με σ, όχι με ζ. Άλλο το σ μπροστά στο μ [zmínos] ή το β [zvíno] ή το λ και το ν (ενίοτε), κι άλλο πριν το ρ. 

Γκέραρντ Σρέντερ, Σραόσα, Σρόπσαϊρ. Και ο Σρέντερ στον Σνούπι:


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2019)

dharvatis said:


> ...
> *Merychippus *«Μηρύχιππος», για τη δάσυνση και για να είναι κοντά στο πρωτότυπο.



Ποια δάσυνση; Αυτή που έχει πάψει να ακούγεται εδώ και 2.500 χρόνια περίπου; Κι έχει πάψει επισήμως να γράφεται εδώ και 40; 
Καιρός είναι να πάψει πια να επηρεάζει και τη σύνθεση ή τη συμπροφορά, όπως δεν το κάνει π.χ. στην _αυτοκινητάμαξα_, στο _αντηλιακό _ή στο _πρώτα απ' όλα_ (εκτός αν λέει κανείς _πρώτα αφ' όλα_) κλπ. 

Ο μηρύχιππος μπορεί να είναι πιο κοντά στο πρωτότυπο (στην πρόθεση, γιατί ηχητικά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν διαβάζεται αγγλιστί με κ το ch του merychippus), αλλά στα ελληνικά δεν παραπέμπει κατευθείαν στον μηρυκασμό κι επομένως συσκοτίζει το νόημα, απαιτώντας άλλο ένα βήμα, την αποκρυπτογράφηση του πάλαι ποτέ δασυνόμενου. Άλλωστε, ο μυρηκόιππος (που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ) καί μας απαλλάσσει από δασύνσεις (και σχετικές ατέρμονες και μάταιες συζητήσεις), και υπάρχει ήδη σε έγκυρη πηγή, και παραπέμπει κατευθείαν στο _μηρυκάζω _+ _ίππος_. Ακόμη και χωρίς την ντρίμπλα του συνδετικού -ο-, εγώ _μηρύκιππο _θα τον έλεγα, όπως είπα προχτές αυθόρμητα _πεντάλμυρος _και όχι _πενθάλμυρος_.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> 8. _Πάντως, το ντρέντνοτ ως κλάση πολεμικού σκάφους δεν είναι άγνωστο στα ελληνικά. _Ντρεντνότους σκράνι_ (για ευφωνία, αν και υποθέτω ότι εκείνο το Schran θα διαβάζεται άλά γερμανικά._
> Το Schran το έβαλα στο φόρβο και περιμένω. Αλλά νομίζω κι εγώ ότι αλά γερμανικά θα είναι. Εγώ θα έλεγα _Ντρεντνότους σράνι_.



Μην περιμένεις το φόρβο. Άκου τον Άνταμ Σραν:








AoratiMelani said:


> *...*
> The name of the type species, _schrani_, was given in recognition of the American entrepreneur Adam Schran for his financial support of the project


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> *Epidendrosaurus *Επιδενδρόσαυρος



Τρίτη εμφάνιση στο νήμα: εκεί η πρώτη, εκεί η δεύτερη. :)



AoratiMelani said:


> ...*Hallucigenia ... *Latin hallucinor (“I hallucinate”) + -gen (“producing”) + -ia.



+1 Στη Χαλουσιγένια. 
Αλλά για να σπείρω ένα ζιζάνιο, Χαλουσιγένια ή Χαλουσιγενία; Γιατί τα χαλουσιγένια μου θυμίζουν γένια, ή παραισθητικά ή άλουστα, ενώ η Αλλουσιγένια τ' αλλουνού τα γένια και τα χτένια.  Και θέλω ξύρισμα, o Barbatosaurus.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 19, 2019)

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Πολύ χρήσιμες οι συνεισφορές σας! Περισσότερα αύριο, θελω να τα αφομοιωσω ολα αυτά.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2019)

*Madtsoia *εγώ προτιμώ την παρεμβολή ενός γιώτα (του πιο κλειστού και αθόρυβου φωνήεντος της νέας ελληνικής): «Μαντιτσόια».


----------



## peacock (Jan 20, 2019)

Ωραίες όλες οι αποδόσεις σας!
Καλό κουράγιο με τις σαύρες, Aorati Melani...!
Να ρωτήσω γιατί *Επιδειξιπτέρυγα* και όχι *Επιδειξιπτέρυξ* για το *Epidexipteryx* και
*Σκανσοριοπτέρυγα* και όχι *Σκανσοριοπτέρυξ* για το *Scansoriopteryx*;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2019)

Διότι μεταφράζω στα νέα ελληνικά, όχι στην καθαρεύουσα. Κι ενα παραπάνω, επειδή είναι παιδικό το βιβλίο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2019)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά! Παρακάτω βάζω τις επιλογές μου. Σίγουρα μπορούν να γίνουν κι άλλες, αλλά κάπου πρέπει να καταλήξω. Ξαναβάζω τις πληροφορίες, για να είναι πρόχειρες, καθώς και το σκεπτικό μου σε ορισμένα.

*Yi qi Γι τσι*

*Liaoningosaurus	Λιαονινγκόσαυρος*

*Segnosaurus	Σεγκνόσαυρος*
Latin "segnis" (slow or sluggish)

*Epidexipteryx	Επιδειξιπτέρυγα*
Zhang et al. "Etymology. Epidexi (Greek), display; pteryx (Greek), wing, feather; "
Από εδώ: "Epidexipteryx is derived from the Greek "Epidexi" (display) and "pteryx" (feather or wing) in reference to the four ribbon-like display feathers preserved with its remains."

*Parvicursor	Παρβικούρσορας*
Latin, parvus, “small”, Latin, cursor, “runner”

*Megalania Μεγαλαίνια*
mega- + -lania (from Greek ēlainein to wander about + New Latin -ia)
The name Megalania prisca was coined in 1859 by Sir Richard Owen to mean "ancient great roamer"; the name was chosen "in reference to the terrestrial nature of the great Saurian".[1] Owen used a modification of the Greek word ἠλαίνω ēlainō ("I roam"). The close similarity to the Latin word: lania (feminine form of "butcher") has resulted in numerous taxonomic and popular descriptions of megalania mistranslating the name as "ancient giant butcher."
Όπως είπε ο δόκτωρ, το ηλαίνω έχει και ποιητική μορφή αλαίνω.

*Merychippus	Μηρυκόιππος*
New Latin, from Greek mērykasthai to ruminate + New Latin -hippus
Από το _Η οικουμενική διάσταση της ελληνικής γλώσσας_, του Κωνσταντινίδη. Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ.

*Patagotitan	Παταγοτιτάνας*
Αν κι εγώ πρότεινα τον Παταγο*νο*τιτάνα, φοβάμαι ότι θα δημιουργήσω μπέρδεμα. Ορισμένοι ήδη τον γράφουν Παταγοτιτάνα, ο μέσος μεταφραστής λογικά έτσι θα τον γράψει και θα είμαι η μόνη παράξενη (βλέπε το σκεπτικό και στη Madtsoia). Αντίστοιχο μπέρδεμα έχουμε με το Brachiosaurus - Βραχιονόσαυρος που σχεδόν όλοι τον λένε Βραχιόσαυρο, ακόμη και εγκυκλοπαίδειες, αυτό τουλάχιστον όμως μπορώ να το στηρίξω στα brachiopoda βραχιονόποδα κ.τ.ό. Εξάλλου αν το Patago- το κάνουμε πάντοτε Παταγονο-, τι θα κάνουμε με το γένος Patagonotothen; Παταγονονωτόθεν; Nono; no, no. Συντάσσομαι με τον dharvatis.

*Protoavis	Πρωτοάβις*

*Scansoriopteryx	Σκανσοριοπτέρυγα	*
"climbing wing" Latin "scandere" (climb), scansorial

*Hallucigenia	Χαλουσιγένια*
Latin hallucinor (“I hallucinate”) + -gen (“producing”) + -ia.
Το c => σ με επίδραση των αγγλικών, όπως είπε ο δόκτωρ και συμφώνησε ο dharvatis. Κυκλοφορεί ήδη μια αλουσιγένια στο διαδίκτυο, ας μην απομακρυνθούμε υπερβολικά απ' αυτήν, αν δεν είναι απαραίτητο.

*Opabinia	Οπαμπίνια*
from Opabin Pass (2,606 m) between Mount Hungabee and Mount Biddle in Yoho National Park
Επειδή έτσι προφέρεται, όπως επισήμανε κι ο daeman. Έχει και μερικά ευρήματα στο google. 

*Madtsoia	Μανττσόια*
Tehuelche language, mad, "valley" and tsoi, "cow" as a rough translation from Spanish name of the type locality, Cañadón Vaca, Patagonia
Μου φαίνεται ρίσκο να βάλω ευφωνικό φωνήεν (αν και μ' αρέσει, ιδίως το ι του earion). Πώς θα επιλέξω αυτό και όχι το άλλο; Και τι θα γίνει αν κάποιος άλλος κάπου αλλού το αποδώσει αλλιώς; Δεν μιλάμε και για καμιά δημοσίευση με μεγάλη απήχηση, για να μπορώ να δημιουργήσω ρεύμα. Παιδικό βιβλίο είναι. Οπότε όσο λιγότερο αυτοσχεδιάσω, τόσο καλύτερα.

*Dreadnoughtus schrani	Ντρεντνότους σράνι*
Drexel University Paleontologist Kenneth Lacovara, who discovered the species, chose the name “Dreadnoughtus,” which means “fears nothing," stating “I think it’s time the herbivores get their due for being the toughest creatures in an environment."
The name of the type species, schrani, was given in recognition of the American entrepreneur Adam Schran for his financial support of the project.
Γνωστό το ντρέντνοτ, όπως είπε ο δόκτωρ, αποδεκτό το σρ ως απόδοση του schr, όπως είπε ο daeman. 
Και με την επεξήγηση "Ατρόμητος του Σραν" αν καταφέρω να τη χώσω κάπου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Hallucigenia	Χαλουσιγένια*
> Το c => σ με επίδραση των αγγλικών, όπως είπε ο δόκτωρ και συμφώνησε ο dharvatis.


...και συμφώνησε ο daeman ήθελα να πω. Και δεν πρόλαβα να το διορθώσω.

Παρόλ' αυτά, με τρώει ακόμη αυτό το σ. Τον Velociraptor τον βάζω Βελοκιράπτορα. Δεν ακολουθώ τη γενικευμένη τάση να μεταγράφεται το c των λατινικών λες και είναι αγγλικά. Γιατί στη Hallucigenia να το κάνω; 

Και επίσης γιατί γ και όχι γκ, όπως είναι στα λατινικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Παρόλ' αυτά, με τρώει ακόμη αυτό το σ. Τον Velociraptor τον βάζω Βελοκιράπτορα.


Όχι Βελοσιράπτορα; Να μια έκπληξη! :) (Και μια χαμένη μάχη, θα έλεγα, αν μου επιτρέπεις.)



AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν ακολουθώ τη γενικευμένη τάση να μεταγράφεται το c των λατινικών λες και είναι αγγλικά. Γιατί στη Hallucigenia να το κάνω;


Γιατί και τα δύο (σ/κ) είναι αποδεκτές εναλλακτικές (νομίζω) και η αγγλική προφορά είναι η γενικευμένη τάση. :)



AoratiMelani said:


> Και επίσης γιατί γ και όχι γκ, όπως είναι στα λατινικά;


Γιατί εμείς έχουμε και γάμμα και γένια και χτένια. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2019)

:laugh: Αποδεκτές από ποιους; Με ποια κριτήρια; Θεωρούμε "αποδεκτό" να μεταγράφουμε α λ' ανγκλαίζ ειδικά το c ή και άλλα γράμματα; Και γιατί; (τώρα κουβέντα κάνουμε, να περνά η ώρα, να διϋλίσουμε και κανέναν κώνωπα). Πες με κολλημένη, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι αυτή η εξαίρεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2019)

Από την πλειοψηφία, σήμερα, όπως Συ είπας (εγώ, όπως ξέρεις, όλα αυτά τα λατινικά -c- τα προφέρω -τσ- :) :) ).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2019)

Εγώ το είπα επειδής το είπατε Σεις και σας εμπιστεύομαι. :inno:
Όλα αυτά γίνονται επειδή δεν κάνουν πια λατινικά στο λύκειο.:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2019)

Στα σοβαρά, όμως, δεν χρειάζεται να κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας. Τα ελληνικά επηρεάστηκαν παλιότερα από τα γαλλικά, πιο πριν από τα τούρκικα (και τοπικά, από διάφορες βαλκανικές γλώσσες), πιο πριν επηρεάσατηκαν από τα βενετσιάνικα, ακόμη πιο πίσω από τα αραβικά κ.ο.κ. Όμως η γλώσσα που ασκεί σήμερα τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή στα ελληνικά (και σε όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου, μάλλον) είναι τα αγγλικά. Μάλιστα δεν την ασκεί μόνο λεξικά, αλλά και γραμματικά/συντακτικά, και στην εκφορά των ξένων λέξεων. (Ορίστε, έβαλα κι ένα Oxford comma. )


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2019)

Οκέι με το οξφορδιανό κόμμα, μόνο θα ήθελα να μη βλέπω να βάζουν αμφίπλευρα κόμματα στο ελληνικό όμως (*, όμως,*) σε ευθεία αντιγραφή του αγγλικού however.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2019)

Earion said:


> Οκέι με το οξφορδιανό κόμμα, μόνο θα ήθελα να μη βλέπω να βάζουν αμφίπλευρα κόμματα στο ελληνικό όμως (*, όμως,*) σε ευθεία αντιγραφή του αγγλικού however.



Ναι, και για εμένα είναι μια μάλλον πρόσφατη αλλαγή στα κείμενά μου. Βασικά, ήμουν πολύ φειδωλός στα κόμματα και βλέπω ότι τώρα, στα γεράματα, έχω αρχίσει και τα σκορπάω παντού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 22, 2019)

Το Oxford comma πάντως το αγαπώ κι εγώ. Μακάρι να πολιτογραφηθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2019)

Μα και το cis- το λέμε σισ- στην ίδια λογική.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 23, 2019)

Ακριβώς, εγώ το cis το λέω κις. :) 
Όπως το έλεγε κι ένας καθηγητής μου, παρεμπιπτόντως. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός φταίει για όλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ακριβώς, εγώ το cis το λέω κις. :)
> Όπως το έλεγε κι ένας καθηγητής μου, παρεμπιπτόντως. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός φταίει για όλα.


Ενημερωτικά, πλέον τον Velociraptor τον βάζω κι εγώ Βελοσιράπτορα. Μου φαίνεται πιο σοφό να ακολουθήσω τη γενική τάση στο θέμα του c=σ πριν από i και e.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2022)

Για σήμερα έχουμε το *Lexovisaurus*.
Lexovii, an ancient Celtic people of northern France and Greek, sauros, “lizard”.
Οι εν λόγω Γαλάτες στα ελληνικά λέγονται Ληξόβιοι (από Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια και Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα).
Σε ένα παλιότερο βιβλίο τον είχα βάλει Ληξοβίσαυρος, με τις ευλογίες του επιστημονικού επιμελητή.
Όμως συνειδητοποιώ σήμερα ότι αφενός θα έπρεπε να έχουμε το Ο ως συνδετικό φωνήεν, αφετέρου το θέμα μας είναι Ληξόβι- και όχι Ληξόβ-.
Άρα *Ληξοβιόσαυρος*. Σωστά;


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Για σήμερα έχουμε το *Lexovisaurus*.
> 
> Σε ένα παλιότερο βιβλίο τον είχα βάλει Ληξοβίσαυρος, με τις ευλογίες του επιστημονικού επιμελητή.
> Όμως συνειδητοποιώ σήμερα ότι αφενός θα έπρεπε να έχουμε το Ο ως συνδετικό φωνήεν, αφετέρου το θέμα μας είναι Ληξόβι- και όχι Ληξόβ-.
> Άρα *Ληξοβιόσαυρος*. Σωστά;



Θα έμενα στον Ληξοβίσαυρο (αφού έχει και ευλογίες επιστημονικού επιμελητή), για αρκετούς λόγους:

α. το συνδετικό -ο- είναι σύνηθες αλλά όχι υποχρεωτικό στη σύνθεση. Ακούς, ανεξίθρησκε;
β. το -βιο- θα παρέπεμπε στον βίο κ.τ.τ. μαζί και με τη λήξη του.
γ. πού ξέρουμε αν αυριομεθαύριο προκύψει κάνας Lexoviosaurus ή Lexobiosaurus;


----------



## Earion (Mar 28, 2022)

Εγώ ψηφίζω υπέρ του συνδετικού "ο". Ληξοβιόσαυρος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 30, 2022)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Τι λέτε τώρα για τον *Aragosaurus*, που μας έρχεται από την Aragón (Αραγονία ή Αραγωνία ή Αραγώνα);
Εγώ θα τον έβαζα *Αραγονόσαυρο*, αν δεν φοβόμουν μην σκάψει κανείς μεθαύριο και βρει κανέναν Aragonosaurus.


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2022)

Αραγονόσαυρος, μια χαρά είναι.
Ως προς αυτόν, αλλά και τον παραπάνω Ληξοβιόσαυρο, δεν θεωρώ πιθανό να βρεθεί στο μέλλον κάποιος να επινοήσει ονομασία τόσο κοντά σε μια που ήδη υπάρχει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 30, 2022)

Earion said:


> Ως προς αυτόν, αλλά και τον παραπάνω Ληξοβιόσαυρο, δεν θεωρώ πιθανό να βρεθεί στο μέλλον κάποιος να επινοήσει ονομασία τόσο κοντά σε μια που ήδη υπάρχει.


Νομίζεις... επειδή δεν γνωρίζεις τους Centrosaurus και Kentrosaurus, που αναγκάστηκα να τους πω Σεντρόσαυρο και Κεντρόσαυρο.
(Καλά δίκιο έχεις, δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό, αλλά δεν είναι κι αδύνατον).


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Τι λέτε τώρα για τον *Aragosaurus*, που μας έρχεται από την Aragón (Αραγονία ή Αραγωνία ή Αραγώνα);
> Εγώ θα τον έβαζα *Αραγονόσαυρο*, αν δεν φοβόμουν μην σκάψει κανείς μεθαύριο και βρει κανέναν Aragonosaurus.


Αναρωτιέμαι τί σκεπτικό ακολουθουν όλοι αυτοί που θεωρούν ότι πρέπει να φάνε το on απο το Aragon (ναι, ξέρω δεν τρώνε το on τρώνε μόνο το n κι απλώς κατά τύχη προκύπτει το ο που το βλέπουμε σαν συνθετικό). 
Υποθέτω το ίδιο σκεπτικό που ακολουθησαν οι δημιουργοί τνω λέξεων aromatherapy και aromacotherapy (μη με ρωτάτε τί είναι αυτό το τελευταίο, το έχω δει πάντως και δεν σημαίνει το ίδιο με το άλλο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Τι λέτε τώρα για τον *Aragosaurus*, που μας έρχεται από την Aragón (Αραγονία ή Αραγωνία ή Αραγώνα);
> Εγώ θα τον έβαζα *Αραγονόσαυρο*, αν δεν φοβόμουν μην σκάψει κανείς μεθαύριο και βρει κανέναν Aragonosaurus.


Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα με τον Αραγόσαυρο; Όσο για το πρόβλημα που λες, θα λυθεί -αν προκύψει- όπως λύθηκε το Ύττριο-Τέρβιο-Υττέρβιο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 9, 2022)

To whom it may concern, επέλεξα *Ληξοβίσαυρος *και *Αραγόσαυρος*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Lexovii, an ancient Celtic people of northern France and Greek, sauros, “lizard”.
> Οι εν λόγω Γαλάτες στα ελληνικά λέγονται Ληξόβιοι (από Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια και Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα).


Τώρα που το λύσαμε αυτό, ας συζητήσουμε για τους λεξόβιους και τις δικές τους σαύρες...


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2022)

Λεξόβιοι είμαστε όλοι.


----------

